# Case Painting



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

I painted my case and it's all dried but it chips off fairly easily. I can rub my hands on it but my nail or anything sharp will scrape it off. I wasn't sure what I should've painted it with but I used just blue spray paint and no primer or anything like that. I'm no painter so I don't know what I should use.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Spooky's Computer painting guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is a better video...

How to Paint a Computer Case PART # 1 - YouTube


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello crutchy,

You can achieve desirable results with can spray enamel, but it requires a lot of work in preparation.

In order to get proper paint adhesion you MUST;

If the surface is pre-painted...


Use a compatible product. (if the original paint is acrylic enamel, use a compatible enamel).
Thoroughly scuff (roughen) the surface to be finished. I would start with 100/120 sandpaper and finish with grey scotch-brite.
Tape off all non-paint surfaces using low tack painters tape.
Thoroughly clean any contaminants from the finish using mild detergent and water, then following up with a clean rag dampened with a mild solvent (naptha, mineral spirits, etc.).
After letting the surface dry completely (do not touch with bare hands, the oil in your skin can cause adhesion problems as well as contamination) Spray a light coat of paint on the surface. Spraying too heavy can cause sag and will affect adhesion.
After 20 minutes or so, apply another light coat of paint. 
Repeat for 5 or 6 coats then let the paint cure.
Once the paint is cured (sandable) you can wet-sand the surface to smooth out any orange peel and irregularities, following up with a cleaning and a finish coat.

On a non-painted (bare metal) surface...
Most computer cases bare metal parts are galvanized (a zinc coating to prevent rust). And must be properly prepared or paint will not bond with the zinc coating.

A little more info and insight on galvanization.
http://www.galvanizeit.org/images/uploads/articles/paintprep.pdf


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

excellent post^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good paint job is all about surface preparation, good quality paint and patience.


----------



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

So if I buy a prepainted case I won't know what kind of paint was used and I won't know what products would be compatible. Is there a typical kind of paint I can assume the companies used?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Most enamels are compatible. Computer cases are painted in enamel paints for durability. The most important thing is surface preparation.

Check this link out.

Guide To Case Mod Computer Case Painting Page 2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would be advisable to remove all the paint before painting. Starting with bare metal should result in a better end result.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

In addition to what everyone else is saying, spraying on a clear coat helps to protect the underlying paint and gives the paint some depth. Use a clear coat that is compatible.

With proper preparation and a proper primer you don't necessarily need to remove the original coat, especially if it is still bonding well.


----------

